

Housing.com's CEO Rahul Yadav quits, insults Board in resignation letter - zengr
http://wap.business-standard.com/article/technology/housing-com-s-ceo-rahul-yadav-quits-insults-board-in-resignation-letter-115050500121_1.html

======
ignoramous
Eccentric. To draw a parallel, Rahul reminds me of Evan S of SnapChat and
Aaron L of Box, but only that Evan managed to correct his act and that's down
to the mentors he had; and Aaron is very colourful as much as he is
controversial, but knows his business inside-out and is driven to build
world's greatest enterprise company (not sure if someone can say same about
Yadav).

Either way, there much to learn from Yadav and his amazing team at Housing.
They managed to create a great business in a short amount of time, sustained
growth and managed to iterate rapidly. Now, I don't know for sure if all that
growth happened inspite of Yadav, or because of him; but its hard to find
fault with him, and he's achieved a lot in his short career already, and has
to be credited for a lot of wealthy individuals he's now created in the
process.

So much money has been poured into Housing at absolutely sky-high evaluations
($900m in a round led by Japan's SoftBank a few months back), and the writing
was on the wall, really, the investors would never allow someone as outspoken
as Yadav to remain at the top. In case Housing install a MBA at the helm,
things can get worse as its competitor CommonFloor.com still has its founding
team intact (that's much mature in terms of experience). And its an open
secret that its hard to lead a company any better than the founders would.

Indian start-up scene is going through an unprecedented amount of growth
propelled by all the talent that isn't leaving the country (most unicorns are
founded by IITians that otherwise would have left the country for Silicon
Valley) any more as VCs and Angles continue to pour a lot of money into the
ecosystem.

Housing is a success story, but somewhere deep down I hoped it would have been
a success story for their founders as well (much like how Ola Cabs is).

